# ext2 bootpartition not supported

## moment92

I recently installed Gentoo and it seems, that I misconfigured my kernel, as system does not recognize my boot partition. It says, that its filesystem (ext2) is unknown.

I was able to convert it to ext3 with tune2fs and now I can access it well. However, I still get errors at bootscreen. All programs show, that it is now a ext3 partition, but I still get something like "Unable to mount some local filesystems, ext2 is unknown file system."

What might cause this error and how to fix it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

moment92,

Thats several problems.  First, ext2 is no longer selected in the kernel by default.  When you installed, the CD supports ext2, so you could copy your own kernel there.  When you made your kernel, ext2 support was off, which was the start of your troubles.

Having converted your ext2 to ext3, which is one way around the issue, you can access /boot again but fsck uses the filesystem types givin in /etc/fstab, which I guess still says ext2 for boot. Change that to ext3 and all will be well again.

The way out of this issue I normally recommend is to build ext2 support as a module then do modprobe ext2 to be able to mount /boot.

At the next kernel update, make ext2 built in.

Converting to ext3 is another way out - providing you have room for the journal file on /boot. Not everyone will have.

----------

## moment92

Thanks, modifying /etc/fstab worked.

----------

